# scotchgard paint protection film



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

any one here in metro toronto area know where i can buy the 3M scotchgard paint protection film? want to DIY for my xtrail, as i did not see any one selling pre-cut film or xtrail...

thanks for sharing of information


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

giantpanda77 said:


> any one here in metro toronto area know where i can buy the 3M scotchgard paint protection film? want to DIY for my xtrail, as i did not see any one selling pre-cut film or xtrail...
> 
> thanks for sharing of information


I got my had a auto paint shop, or they might know where to get it. I paid ~$80 for the roll.

Greg


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for input. i did not find any local shop here doing that, called got a local contact from 3M's website, but never got anyone answer the phone, so will try sometime later again...



Oreo said:


> I got my had a auto paint shop, or they might know where to get it. I paid ~$80 for the roll.
> 
> Greg


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone gather any information regarding this thread? I am also interested on this 3M Guard tape, saw it installed in one of the XTrail at the dealer and it seems a good idea.


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

in installed mine over the weekend.... i bought a 18 inch by 6 ft roll.... its possible to do it yourself... i did a crappy job for my first time... but hey its clear so its tough to see my screw ups  if i did it again and again, i could do a pro job for sure... just a bit of a learning curve is all... well worth it.. mine take rocks bad...

oh and i bought the bulk roll from a guy off ebay...


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for sharing of information, you got the spec for the roll you ordered? as unsure what size of the film would be good fit with xtrail, thanks for more input, also wonder who the seller on ebay you deal with?:newbie: 



Stealth2424 said:


> in installed mine over the weekend.... i bought a 18 inch by 6 ft roll.... its possible to do it yourself... i did a crappy job for my first time... but hey its clear so its tough to see my screw ups  if i did it again and again, i could do a pro job for sure... just a bit of a learning curve is all... well worth it.. mine take rocks bad...
> 
> oh and i bought the bulk roll from a guy off ebay...


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

eBay.ca: 3M Clear Bra 24" BULK by the foot FREE SHIPPING! (item 290072534524 end time 15-Apr-07 14:54:16 EDT)

here's the link to what i bought....


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks stealth, the seller sell the file by foot? any ball park figure how many feet i need? thanks for sharing



Stealth2424 said:


> eBay.ca: 3M Clear Bra 24" BULK by the foot FREE SHIPPING! (item 290072534524 end time 15-Apr-07 14:54:16 EDT)
> 
> here's the link to what i bought....


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

well i bought enough to do two vehicles.. just measure the width of the X.... it doesn t hurt to have a bit extra to do other little areas on the fron t end as well... Also it depends on what all you want to do.... (mostly hood, bumper etc.)


----------



## Trova Fortuna (Jan 22, 2007)

I can sell you a pre-cut kit or some bulk film. That said, as a certified installer, I would warn you that installing the film is not always as easy as it looks. Furthermore, by installing it yourself you void the manufacturers warranty. Feel free to email me at [email protected] for more details and quotes.

You can also look at a thread I posted after I installed VentureShield film on an X-Trail.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/131656-clear-bra-installed-x-trail.html

I hope this helps.....

Marco


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks stealth, i initially worry the width is not wide enough (so that i have to put 2 slice parallel), seems that is not a problem, thanks for sharing.



Stealth2424 said:


> well i bought enough to do two vehicles.. just measure the width of the X.... it doesn t hurt to have a bit extra to do other little areas on the fron t end as well... Also it depends on what all you want to do.... (mostly hood, bumper etc.)


----------

